

Offer HN: Buy my p2p video conferencing site - michaelhealy

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chatride.com<p>ChatRide is a free video conversation tool that lets you do a video chat from within your browser window. Once you initiate a chat, you will get a permanent URL for your chat session that you can send to your friend. Once they click on it, your video chat starts. You can also go fullscreen or do a text chat simultaneously.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.makeuseof.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;chatride-free-video-conversation&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.baixaki.com.br&#x2F;download&#x2F;chat-ride.htm<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chatride.appappeal.com&#x2F;<p>400,307 Calls have been made.<p>492 calls are made on average daily<p>All Time<p>Adsense Revenue: $2,454.83
Visits 426,688
Unique Visitors 329,096
Pageviews 804,393
Pages &#x2F; Visit 1.89
Avg. Visit Duration 00:02:21
Bounce Rate65.65%
New Visits 77.13%<p>Annual Traffic<p>Adsense Revenue: $2,454.83
Visits: 160,172
Unique Visitors: 132,483
Pageviews: 291,252
Pages &#x2F; Visit: 1.82
Avg. Visit Duration: 00:02:13
Bounce Rate: 67.18%
New Visits: 82.26%<p>Monthly Traffic:<p>Adsense Revenue: $1204.26
Visits: 12,835
Unique Visitors: 10,786
Pageviews: 23,062
Pages &#x2F; Visit: 1.87
Avg. Visit Duration: 00:02:16
Bounce Rate:66.18%
New Visits: 84.42%<p>Please send me a message here or email me at michael@michaelhealy.me, I&#x27;d be happy to consider any offer. Thank you very much<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chatride.com
======
imtu80
I had an itch to create a project using webRTC and I did it over the weekend.
Since it was a weekend project, I hacked together a quick project using some
open source libraries. Its not perfect but got my itch scratched :).

Check out the demo link
[https://github.com/imomin/videoChat](https://github.com/imomin/videoChat).

------
e1ven
I'm not really in the market for a video chat site, but I'm sure the HN
community would like to hear more about the tech-stack.

Looks like it needs Flash? ;( I think that WebRTC is more the way to go for
this right now.

What does it run on the backend?

Have you considered Flippa? That might give you a better market.

~~~
michaelhealy
Sure. It uses Adobe Stratus, mysql and Coldfusion Backend. I'll be happy to
recode it using WebRTC if you're interested. I've not tried using Flippa, will
make a post there too though. Thanks!

------
michaelhealy
Whoops. I messed up the monthly and all time revenue. This is what it should
be.

All Time $2,461.35

Annual(june 2012-june 2013) $1,234.20

Monthly $119.86

